# αναστολή



## maraki35605

"Ανεστάλησαν ο δήμαρχος και όλοι οι δημοτικοί σύμβουλοι του νομού"
Πώς σας φαίνεται η χρήση του ρήματος "ανεστάλησαν" στην παραπάνω πρόταση; Χρησιμοποιείται με αυτόν τον τρόπο; Συνήθως λέμε "ανεστάλησαν οι κινητοποιήσεις" ή "ανεστάλησε η απεργία". "Ανεστάλη ο δήμαρχος".... δεν είμαι σίγουρη ότι λέγεται.


----------



## ireney

Δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου. Μπορεί να ανασταλεί η _ιδιότητα_ του δημάρχου αλλά όχι ο δήμαρχος. Δηλαδή κάτι σαν το "Μέχρι να βγει η απόφαση αποφασίστηκε η αναστολή της δημαρχικής του ιδιότητας/εξουσίας",  δεν μου φαίνεται και λάθος. Ή ίσως "ανεστάλη η εξουσία του ως δημάρχου", ή κάτι τέτοιο.  Αλλά πώς μπορείς να αναστείλεις ένα άτομο; Φυσικά βάζω μέσα και το δημοτικό συμβούλιο :d


----------



## orthophron

ανεκλήθησαν ή
ετέθησαν σε διαθεσιμότητα ή
επαύθηκαν


----------



## maraki35605

Ανακαλώ σημαίνει ότι καλώ κάποιον να γυρίσει πίσω. Για παράδειγμα θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε ανακλήθηκε ο Έλληνας πρέσβης στη Γαλλία.
Θέτω σε διαθεσιμότητα σημαίνει ότι απομακρύνω προσωρινά κάποιον από την υπηρεσία του. Στην προκειμένη περίπτωση, όμως, οι δήμαρχοι και οι δημοτικοί σύμβουλοι απομακρύνθηκαν δια παντός.
Νομίζω ότι θα χρησιμοποιήσω το "παύθηκαν".


----------



## orthophron

Ναι. Εννοούσα οτι είναι φράσεις που απλά χρησιμοποιύνται κατά περίπτωση, δεν είναι απαραίτητα συνώνυμες. 
Υποψιαζόμουν μάλιστα οτι η λέξη που είχες ακούσει και δεν σου 'ρχόταν στο μυαλό ήταν η ανάκληση αντί της αναστολής (λάθος μου).
Η φράση "παύθηκαν [από τα καθήκοντά τους]" στέκει πολύ καλά.


----------



## ireney

*Να γιατί μιλάμε για το ευρύτερο περιεχόμενο/πλαίσιο της φράσης-λέξης για την οποία ρωτάμε. *


----------



## orthophron

You 're absolutely right Mrs "ireney"...

______________________________________________
_Νόμιζες οτι θα είχες την τελευταία κουβέντα ε;_


----------

